
Show HN: I started to redesign Pied Piper - cheeyoonlee
http://cheeyoon.com/post/145686101263/piedpiperbeta
======
secfirstmd
Obligatory SV link!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0souv2SyvQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0souv2SyvQ)

~~~
cheeyoonlee
Russ was right

------
sillysaurus3
I like that each folder displays the kinds of files it contains.

